# A mini microskiff, for conversation's sake...



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

the bathtub tunnel cat...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Ha, that is awesome! Who wants to make a new plug? Wonder how that would do somewhere like the protect parts of the Indian River.... :-? :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Hang a 25 hp jet on it and find out...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Brett I make a living with my good looks, the FWC pulling me out of 15' tall mangroves may just ruin that career.

Na, 9.9 two stroke with some cupping would do me fine. Be like using a kayak again, cept faster!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Bet ya' OSWLD would test ride it with a 25.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I'd give it a shot, but not with my motor!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a shame I don't still have my old 35hp jet,
bet it would look like I was riding an open fire hydrant across the IRL. 
                   [smiley=carcrash.gif]


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Great, now I have to go home and detail my car, I just spit coffee all over the dash! That's a hilarious visual!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep I can imagine Brett skipping down the river like a stone, but never spilling a drop of coffee.  Sheet eating grin and all!  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice *little *skiff. Would be a cool looking skiff in 14'-16' range.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I remember the clowns at Cypress Gardens had boats like this in the 50's. Amused the audience with right angle turns and they even used to take them over the ski jump.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks 'noeman, I knew it looked familiar, just couldn't place it.
You brought back the where and when, from that it was a quick google to:

http://www.creekrat.com/fliverboat.htm


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, that explains where it came from!

This answers your questions about the 25hp too..










Brett is a master with Google


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Some of the pics are very attractive,
but the one line that really caught my eye was:

"Makes a safe and comfortable duckboat."

TomFl, ultrajack this...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[Edited by moderator]
I'm sorry. Did you say something?  [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

[smiley=1-laugh.gif] Those young ladies are equipped with their own PFDs...


I reiterate:



> Some of the pics are very attractive,
> but the one line that really caught my eye was:
> 
> "Makes a safe and comfortable duckboat."
> ...


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

The Fliver girls are hot but the clowns still freak me out.


----------



## snooknreds2 (May 5, 2008)

How much does he want for one?


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Girls-NICE!!.........Clowns-CREEPY!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> [Edited by moderator]
> I'm sorry. Did you say something?  [smiley=1-smack-myself.gif]



Sorry 'bout that. :-X


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Some of the pics are very attractive,
> but the one line that really caught my eye was:
> 
> "Makes a safe and comfortable duckboat."
> ...


Sorry Brett, If I had that boat I could shoot a limit but lose them all overboard on the way home...Looks like things tend to fall overboard a lot on these boats.... 









Plus, just how many more clowns do we really need on the waterways? I think this guy came by me while hunting just the other day:









Clowns with guns. Greeeaaaat  ;D


----------



## 1BadPFS (Aug 18, 2007)

speaking of CLOWNS, Looks like someone finally bought the lightning powerboats molds for the fliver.. ;D they will do close to 30 with a 2 stroke 15 horse, and I have seen 40s put on them.


----------



## LakeRacer99- (May 27, 2009)

> speaking of CLOWNS, Looks like someone finally bought the lightning powerboats molds for the fliver.. ;Dquote]
> 
> HeHe... ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Back to the post.......................

Looks like a good (cheap (less expensive)) addition to a "mother ship". Think about it.

Kemo


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

That blue Fliver is the 10' model I'm looking for! Who is your 
friend? How can I get one? Thanks, Robert


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I found this little 10 foot tunnel hulled skiff at Aloha Marine in Port Orange, FL last saturday. Looks like it probably skates in inches with the right HP mounted on the lifted transom. The bow was rounded with no V at all and you would get soaked and take on a lot of water in any choppy conditions.
> 
> Had a large bow anchor locker, two rear livewells/storage compartments. The middle of the hull was lifted inside of the boat for the tunnel. Pretty cool design...It just needs about 3 more feet to it to make it fishable. Looks like a sailboat dingy for when your sailboats grounded at low tide.
> 
> No idea on the price, and had no USCG ratings inside of it. I have a fetish for tunnel hulled flats skiffs so I had to pull over my gheenoe and truck to go check this boat out after a day of getting skunked in the Tomoka Basin and the Creek.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I just caught this thread. The Thai longtail racing boats at towards the bottom of the link Brett posted are just insane! I think about some of the places I used to haunt on the Upper St Johns and that would just freak some of the air boaters out. Talk about getting to the duck blind in a hurry...

Swamp


----------



## fm525 (Nov 9, 2009)

A couple months, ago coming in from offrshore thorugh Sebastian inlet in the big boat, we had a couple guys in one with a 25 on it. They were jumping our wakes like a jet ski. These weren't little wakes either. 35' 17,000lb boat, 3 ft wakes off the transom. They would hit it and fly 5-6' off the water. The landings weren't pretty either. Crazy SOB's.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Google "Flivver Boats" or "Fliver Boats" and will have hours of fun reading about these little boats. You can tailwalk one with a 25hp.









Ditch the clown "get up" before hitting the flats!


----------



## FlaRobb (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi, do you know where I can get a 10' Fliver for my MK30? 
Robert -- [email protected]


----------

